# Rough cut hickory?



## steelcity73 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm a newbie to the site, I'm located in Evansville, IN and recently I was visiting a friend who just built a house. In it he had custom Hickory cabinets and they were amazing, I also saw some at the local Lowe's, I was trying to find a supplier to purchase some rough cut hickory so I can build my own kitchen cabinets. I'm not sure on the total board feet I need, but the only store in town that could help me was Woodcraft, and I know I'd probably be paying top dollar. I don't mind driving to pick up the wood I have two 16' trailers one enclosed and one flat so I have the capacity to get the wood. I was looking for some suggestions on possible suppliers in my area(southern Indiana). I also was curious if there were different types of hickory and grades. I've cut down a lot of hickory as a kid with dad for the fireplace, but at the time didn't dream of possibly having my cabinets made of it. Any and all suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Brian Csukas


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Did you try Maley & Wertz Lumber there in Evansville? I found them listed as a supplier of hickory when I Googled.


----------



## steelcity73 (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah I'm pretty sure I called them, I've been trying to do this for the last year or so, I think they told me they could only deal in bulk quantities. I'll call them again to check, I know I can get it from Woodcraft, I have a DeWalt planer a decent craftsman table saw so I can mill the wood to what I need. I've found various places but they all appear to be out west and the two I found require a 200 board ft minimum. Thanks for the suggestion, I talked to my friend and his contractor had some local amish makers. Guess I'll keep looking.

Zuk


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

One suggestion I would have is to try Woodfinder.com. This may help find a supplier in your area.

Another is to check Craigslist.com. There is a section for materials and tools, if you are interested. I have seen some good deals on hardwood lumber in my area.

Ebay is another source. There are individual boards as well as large lots listed there.

You might also want to check Woodmizer.com and see if anyone in your area has a Woodmizer and has milled some lumber for sale. Or check for sawmills in your area and see if any have hickory for sale.

These are better options than buying it retail from places like Woodcraft.


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

It's tough to find the local sawyers, the don't really advertise and rely on word of mouth, keep asking around. You'll find someone with a small saw mill and a barn full of lumber.


----------



## steelcity73 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks guys I'll check out those suggestions, and just keep on looking.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Zuk, check out Wall Lumber, http://www.walllumber.com/premier.asp I have been buying from them for several years and they always supply top of the line lumber and thier prices are resonable.


----------



## Boardman (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't know about Evansville area, but northen Indiana is a prime hickory area. And getting it from a tree service that actually mills the logs they cut, or someone who buys and cuts them shouldn't cost you anymore than $2 bf. Hickory's pretty hard stuff and most woodworkers/consumers just don't use it much, so it sells pretty cheap. I also thinks it's a species that benefits from air drying regards the color. Most hickory cabinets are made of lumber selected out to only hace the uniformly tan color. "Real" hickory lumber will have dramatic dark brown swirls in it. Some don't like that, but I do.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I second the Wall Lumber recommendation. I've used them, and their stuff is first rate.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Zuk,
200 bf may sound like a lot but, it ain't. 'specially if it's rough. My kitchen project was 22 ft. of uppers and bases, I stated with 200bf. of QSWO and I burned through all but 3 pieces 9" X 80". And that was frame and 1/4"panel, not raised panel doors. With Hickory, you're probably thinkin' raised panels, right? I did have two 72" high cabs in that job, too. That took a little more. 
If you have any left over, Momma might like a new vanity???

I second the post that suggested N. IN. Bunch of mills up there around Warsaw®.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

I did some searching and found this link . I t has a fairly large list of mills throughout Indiana.


----------



## steelcity73 (Mar 16, 2009)

u guys r awesome, a lot of great info, I agree with boardman the dark swirls are what really set my friends cabinets off. They just polyurethaned his and they were pretty nice. I'm sure once I locate the lumber I'll need your guys help building the things, I've been debating on what to build the carcass out of, obviously cost will play a role in what I chose. Thanks again for all your help, I'm glad I found this page this morning.

zuk


----------



## KarenA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brian,
i just got some hickory from a place in St. Anthony, just off of SR 64, near Huntingburg/Jasper Area.
They are called Indian Creek Wood Products, Address: 6511 South Club Road, St. Anthony, IN 47575
Phone number (812) 326-9802. Gene and Karen are super people that are very accommodating. They are open usually on Saturdays only or by appointment during the week. I always call before I go to make sure they have the material and will be around… they have lots of different types of wood and also can custom kiln dry for you.

I paid $1.50 bf for 4/4 hickory and $2.00 for hard maple. The hickory I got was mostly the white hickory, very little heart. They have always let me select my own lumber as well…

Good luck!


----------



## KarenA (Apr 3, 2009)

I just thought of another:
Chattin Bros. Lumber
it is in Decker, IN, just south of Vincennes off of 41
Their phone number is:
(812) 769-5083
I have only been there once, so you will have to give them a call. Indian Creek is closer for me!

Karen


----------



## steelcity73 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Karen I'm gonna give those two places as well as some of the other places that were suggested in the previous posts, got some outdoor projects like re-seeding the backyard that I'm trying to get done. As soon as I get those few things done, I'm gonna be trying to start stock piling some lumber. Thanks again for the info, this site is really got me pumped about doing my cabinets.

zuk


----------



## azal (Mar 26, 2008)

zuk look at my projects, 1/4 flat panel doors,groved per cust. hic.solid r&s 3/4 ply all other.we didn't have any trouble getting wood,but this is s.e. az


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Here is a place that I like to shop from…

http://www.woodworkerssource.com/Hickory.html


----------



## carter39 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey Brian It's Kevin Carter. I was looking for rough cut hickory to make hardwood floors out of and came across this site and your post. Did you ever find a supplier? If so I could use the name. My cousin's father-in-law has a small mill and i am thinking about asking him to plane and put in the tongue grove if I can find the wood. Not sure I will check the site much. Give me a call if you have any ideas. Or, we could combine our orders if minimum footage for an order is an issue. I have a 12' trailer too.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

hickory is the freaking best…ive been looking for a supplier in my area (southwest connecticut) since I am planning on using it for my workbench next summer


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Hickory is tough stuff to work with, without a doubt. Be prepared to go through all kinds of blades, and handplanes don't work well with it very well either. Hats off to those who make it work! I got it to turn well, but plane? Ouch.


----------



## JUrban1 (Dec 16, 2013)

I live east of Indianapolis and I am trying to figure out where to purchase Furniture logs / poles.
I have 6 rustic chairs in my kitchen and I would love to build (replace them) with hickory but I am having a heck of a time finding hickory poles.

Any ideas?


----------

